# 'Cutie' is home with mummy and daddy xx



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Cutie came home today ...oooooooooo  

We collected Cutie from his FC's this morning.  When the time came to leave, Cutie was with his FM who was about to cry.  I was next to her when she said to Cutie "Give mumma a kiss". (meaning her).  Cutie then turned and kissed me....awww what a  special, special moment ... one I will treasure forever. Of course this left both FM, SW and me in tears. 

Here are a few special memories from our intros week....the first time Cutie called me 'mamama' .... bliss.  I have waited to hear those words for such a very long time. Then yesterday Cutie said 'dadada' to his daddy....so sweet.  Our first bathtime...splish, splosh, splash a real intimate moment.  Cutie having a nap in his cotbed on the first visit to our house....just watching him sleep.  Having cuddles and kisses awwwww.

We're a family and proud mummy and daddyto a beautiful little boy xxx


Laine xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Laine and Justin

I have followed your journey ever since i joined FF and am so proud to see your now a mummy and daddy

i have enjoyed reading your posts about intros and "cutie" keep the stories coming!

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Absolutely chuffed for you all.

Hun xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww Laine so pleased cutie is home with you.
sounds like you've had some lovely moments - i posted about those 'firsts' on the other board..magical arent they 
now here comes the rest of your lives with cutie     

kj x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Huge CONGRATULATIONS on becoming a mummy & daddy .......

So pleased for you

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Ye Har,

bliss and double bliss for you both.

He sounds adorable!!!!

love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Fabby news Laine

I like M J remember you from when I 1st came on the site  

Loads of Love and Hugs to you all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Laine

Just fantastic!

Bet you dont sleep tonight!  

L xxxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Laine,
not been on here for ages, so you can imagine my delight when I saw your news.  Im so so chuffed for you, you have waited so long for this moment.  Enjoy it all, everyday will be a delight.  I can just see the grin on your face now! 

love and hugs
Karen XXX


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

How wonderful Laine, what a special time ahead of you. I have kept a diary from day 1 of the phone call about Sunshine (that'a a lie actually day 1 of IF investigations 10 years ago!!!!! it's a long diary). It is wonderful to read back over everything about Sunshine, you may want to do this if you have time!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

I have only just joined the thread but i just want to say congratulations to you both and i hope all your dreams are made now, have a happy future and what a fab xmas you will have xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Laine,

You are now a forever mummy and daddy, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Enjoy.

PBMx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhhh Fab  

What a lovely post 

xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Aaah - how magical.  You will treasure those memories forever.  It still brings tears to my eyes when I think about the day we bought our little one home for good.  Enjoy the rest of your lives.

Tracey x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations Laine and Justin on bringing your little boy home

Wishing you lots of love to your family

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Laine and Justin ~ Congratulations!!

Cutie ~ welcome to your home, you have a fab mummy and daddy!!

  

So happy for you....enjoy your son!!

Much love and the happiest of hugs,

Lizzy xxx​


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Congratulations Laine & Justin

So pleased to hear that you have made it all happen. Enjoy Cutie!

Loisxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Laine and Justin and cutie 
many congratulations on becoming a family
lots of love
LB and Bubs
xxx​


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

That is so wonderful Laine - I am so happy for the 3 of you.  Like Jill, I have kept diaries of my INF journey, the adoption process and now Bea's life.  It's fantastic to read back on things, especially as it's such a whirlwind when they come home, you forget little things.

Enjoy every moment of being a Mummy and Daddy.. it's wonderful!!!
Carole xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Laine and Justine AKA MUMMY and DADDY!!

im so so chuffed for you both. xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations Mummy

Laine, words fail to say how pleased I am for you, you have been there for me since day one and I am totally and uttery over the moon for you all Cx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     

great news, i was   when i read that cutie gave u a kiss! 

Congrats again 

lots of love


Camly xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

What a lovely post, congratulations and enjoy your new family life with Cutie.   

love
Cindy


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Laine and Justin

Hope life with Cutie is bringing you more and more happiness each day!

Loads of love
Dee
xxx

PS - sorry for the late reply ... have been a bit AWOL for the last few days!


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Fantastic news! So pleased for you
xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Laine

A thousand and one apologies as I don't know why I haven't replied to this thread before but you know I am so happy for you and your DH that your little son is now home with you.

I still can't believe you kept it quiet for as long as you did!! 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Laine

What a lovely post, delighted for you he sounds so lovely and scrumptious, enjoy!

Rebecca x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

OHHH Laine

Your post made me smile inside!

Just so pleased to hear that you are a family

jxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Laine

I have only just heard your news so came on to read your posts. I am so happy for you.

Nicky x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Laine

You must be both so pleased, I am truly delighted for you. 

I have been reading all your posts and they are so full magical.    You are a true inspiration to us all.

Love Lynn xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine.
I am so pleased to read your son is home with you and Justin  

Have a wonderful life with your son, I know you will make wonderful parents  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Many congratulations Laine & Justin 
Wishing you much happiness with your son 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

What a lovely post

All my love

Emma xx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Laine & Justin,

There are just no words - absolutely delighted to read your news, you have waited such a long time, what a fab x-mas you and your family are going to have  

Luv
Gailx


----------

